# Drag DR-37



## VeloNC (Feb 10, 2010)

Looking into these Drag DR-37 Wheels to replace my 191m wheels that came with my car, which by the way I will be selling. Link below. Any thoughts on the manufacturer or the wheel, or other wheels I might consider.
Thanks

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...=2007&pc=61442&wd=18&rw=&vid=012187&rc=NCMINT


----------



## MPR3SIV (Feb 21, 2010)

VeloNC said:


> Looking into these Drag DR-37 Wheels to replace my 191m wheels that came with my car, which by the way I will be selling. Link below. Any thoughts on the manufacturer or the wheel, or other wheels I might consider.
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...=2007&pc=61442&wd=18&rw=&vid=012187&rc=NCMINT


great choice. +1 :thumbup:

personally im a JDM Wheel kind of guy, gonna go with the Volk Racing RE30 Formula Edition... but these look like the VMR's at a WAY WAY WAY better price....
quality wont be the same, and Drag is always making cheap knockoffs but for the price, you might as well... my wheels are gonna cost me 3700 without tires, so good find.. great look.

just dont be let down if u get them and are unsatisfied after ur mount and balance...


----------

